

This Android App Clones Contactless Credit Cards in Seconds - known
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/02/18/android-app-clones-cards/print/

======
TheLoneWolfling
Something I wonder about contactless credit cards / etc. What's to prevent
someone from not bothering to clone the card, but just to do a relay 'attack'?
(I.e. getting one person to stand next to the victim, another at the terminal,
and relaying all traffic from the victim -> terminal and vice versa.)

